
It Depresses Me That There Are More Books Than I Can Read in a Lifetime - NYCHomosapien
https://homosapien.nyc/it-depresses-me-that-there-are-more-books-than-i-could-ever-read-in-a-lifetime/
======
mindcrime
It's funny... this idea really resonates with me, and has since I was a little
kid. Why? Because my mom is both a voracious reader and has a huge book
collection and she came to this same realization at some point when I was a
kid. The way she put it was "I already own more books than I'll ever be able
to read, so what's the point in buying more books? But yet I do." That struck
me as very profound and somewhat troubling.

Fast forward 40 years or so and I have been having the same thought here and
there lately. I definitely already own more books than I'll ever be able to
finish, barring some radical breakthrough in life-extension technology or
something. And yet I still feel compelled to buy more books. And the thought
of not being able to read them all definitely depresses me. :-(

So, yeah... let's just say I'm rooting for the life-extension researchers.

~~~
NYCHomosapien
Hey, author of the post here. Thanks for your story and I appreciate you
commenting.

It feels a little rediculous to be sad about missing out on books with all the
things going on in the world right now, but to me it's like a proxy thought
for considering my own mortality.

